# Ever Got Confused By The Coffee Lingo?



## etinder (Nov 23, 2004)

Coffee terminology explained
learn to speak coffee:

*Espresso: 
A small cup of coffee brew individually by water pressure process, with a portion of grind coffee weighting between 5 to 7 grams. The amount of water brewed can vary from 1oz to 3oz. Your co{censored} of coffee will be grind consequently 



Cappuccino: 
The standard should be 1/3 of espresso, 1/3 of steamed milk, 1/3 frothed milk. 


Latte: 
Add steamed milk to your espresso, there is no standard depending where are in the US, some makes a double, some a triple; factors like the quality of coffee, the degree of roasting, the extraction of the brew and other are the???? Coffee, may very between 10 and 14 grams, also known as double. 


Café Latte: 
Espresso combined with a liberal amount of foamy steamed milk. 

Café au Lait: 
French for coffee with milk – it consists of equal portions of steamed milk and fresh brewed coffee. 

Macchiato: 
An Espresso with a dollop of steamed milk foam on top. 

Con Panna: 
An Espresso with a dollop of whipped cream on top. *
*Americano: 
An Espresso in a coffee cup filled with hot water. 

Café Mocha: 
Chocolate with Espresso and steamed milk topped with whipped cream.*

*Brevé :Any milk based Espresso drink using semi-skimmed milk 

Con Panna With cream:  

Crema Dense golden brown foam found on Espresso - indication of freshness 

Demitasse:  Small Espresso cup, holding 2 - 3 oz coffee 

Double :Two shots of coffee 

Double Cupping :Two takeaway cups inside each other to prevent burning hands 

Double Fun :Flavoring the coffee and the milk 

Dry :No steamed milk (just foamed milk) 

Foamless: No foamed milk 


Grande: Large size 16 oz cup 


Latte :Milk 


Lungo : Means long and refers to a long pull of Espresso 

Macchiato: Marked or spotted 


Quad :Four shots of coffee 


Short : 8 oz cup 


Skinny: Semi skimmed milk 

Tall : Tall glass or tumbler 12 oz in size 

Triple : Three shots of coffee 

Wet : Steamed milk (no foamed milk) 

Whipless : No whipped cream 

With room: Cup not completely filled, leaving room for cream 

With wings: Take away packaging with handles



** 




*


----------



## Hukum Kaur (Oct 30, 2006)

you have ten seconds from the time the shot is pulled to ad milk or sugar to save it from going stale. I like 'em scalding hot and flat,


----------



## dalsingh (Oct 30, 2006)

I prefer a good cup of cha myself...lol


----------

